# Does ovulation bleeding occur day before, on or after ovulation?



## Bing28

This is my first cycle TTC so im new to recognising ovulation symptoms. 

I had a small amount of spotting on CD15. I assume it was ovulation bleeding but have never had it before so cant be 100% certain. I've had sore nipples too since CD16 but I usually get them around mid cycle so that's normal for me. 

Does ovulation spotting usually occur day before, day of or day after ovulation? We BD'd on CD13, CD15, CD16 and CD18 so unsure whether I would have missed most fertile days. My cycle is usually 30-32 days and today is CD18.


----------



## mayawantababy

I would say that before - a day or two before O. Ovulation spotting is due to the rapid fall of estrogen level in your body.


----------



## Bing28

Thanks Maya!


----------



## eris

I spotted about 2 days before O this cycle. I don't think I've ever had spotting at O time before so I was a little surprised.


----------



## chimmi

I've never spotted at any time other than af.. I would freak out if i did. Funny how everyones so different


----------



## Timetotry

chimmi said:


> I've never spotted at any time other than af.. I would freak out if i did. Funny how everyones so different

I had this happen for the first time this cycle! I was sooooo confused! Still not sure if it was actually ovulation!

Bing, you sound like my cycles! My cycles are 33-36 days, I'm CD15 now and on CD13 I had some bleeding and cramping. I was a little crampy (very very minor, I wasn't sure I was crampy until I saw blood and realized oh that's what happened lol). I discovered the blood at dinner and within an hour or two it had stopped. Seriously never happene before!
We bd'd on CD9, 11, 13.... Every other day!

Good luck! Happy bding!


----------



## chimmi

Timetotry said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I've never spotted at any time other than af.. I would freak out if i did. Funny how everyones so different
> 
> I had this happen for the first time this cycle! I was sooooo confused! Still not sure if it was actually ovulation!
> 
> Bing, you sound like my cycles! My cycles are 33-36 days, I'm CD15 now and on CD13 I had some bleeding and cramping. I was a little crampy (very very minor, I wasn't sure I was crampy until I saw blood and realized oh that's what happened lol). I discovered the blood at dinner and within an hour or two it had stopped. Seriously never happene before!
> We bd'd on CD9, 11, 13.... Every other day!
> 
> Good luck! Happy bding!Click to expand...

Could that be implantation? Or is it too early..?


----------



## Timetotry

chimmi said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> I've never spotted at any time other than af.. I would freak out if i did. Funny how everyones so different
> 
> I had this happen for the first time this cycle! I was sooooo confused! Still not sure if it was actually ovulation!
> 
> Bing, you sound like my cycles! My cycles are 33-36 days, I'm CD15 now and on CD13 I had some bleeding and cramping. I was a little crampy (very very minor, I wasn't sure I was crampy until I saw blood and realized oh that's what happened lol). I discovered the blood at dinner and within an hour or two it had stopped. Seriously never happene before!
> We bd'd on CD9, 11, 13.... Every other day!
> 
> Good luck! Happy bding!Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be implantation? Or is it too early..?Click to expand...

I think it's too early. AF only stopped on CD6 so I doubt I ovulated that quickly.
The funny part was that we were out for dinner and I had to tell DH over dinner what was happening.
My app says (assuming the average 14 days before AF for ovulation), I'm due to ovulate around the 10th. 
I'm really not sure so every other day it is! Lol


----------



## Bing28

Thanks everyone! 

Eris - yes I was a little surprised too as i've never had it before but can't think of anything else it could have been other than ovulation bleeding. Hopefully we have BD'd enough! ;-) 

Timetotry - yes I only had spotting for about an hour like you and we're BDing every other day too! 

Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## OwlBump

This is interesting seeing how everyone's so different, I've never had spotting any time other than for AF


----------

